# Peach Flavoring Additive



## nursejohn (Mar 5, 2011)

I am currently making a 5 gallon batch of Peach wine from a can of the Vintner's Harvest can of peaches. I also added some fresh peaches to it. My question is has anyonehave any experience with adding peach flavoring to their wine? George sells this in a 4 oz bottle and I was wondering if it would give my wine a better peach flavor. Thanks for any help, John.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 5, 2011)

John, I used some apple flavoring in an apple wine and it had a strong mettalic taste to it for quite awhile then mellowed some. I myself will not use an artificial flavoring again, but that's just my opinion.

BOB


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2011)

Its ok in very small amounts like maybe 1/4 of a small bottle in a batch of beer just to give it a hint. Any more then that and its like stated above, nasty!


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

You can get some fresh peaches and make a f-pac.
Or
See if you have a restaurant supply store nearby. Then look for Peach Syrup. Get the kind that you can add to coffee. I'm experimenting with that now.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

Ive used a certain brand of syrup and must say it worked awesome. Unfortunately they dont have Peach. Below is a link to what flavors they do have and its nothing but concentrated juice
http://www.adriaimports.com/product.asp?prodid=mp-syrups
Some of the other syrups are all fake and they taste it!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

I found this for Peach.
http://www.bobateadirect.com/Peach-Syrup-5.5-lbs-pr-281.html
and also this which is the same product but cheaper
http://www.familyfoodhawaii.com/hulaboba/product_info.php?cPath=22&amp;products_id=51


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the replies. I think I'll check with some local restaurant suppliers and if not, I may just order from the link Wade provided. Thanks again!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 6, 2011)

This might be worth a try too


http://www.moninstore.com/prod_Detail.html?prodID=202&amp;flavor=Peach Fruit Purée


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

Ive never seen that product Waldo, Ive only seen their syrup which is totally fake and tastes it also like the Torino brand. Just make sure not to use the product Waldo linked because it has both sorbate and benzoate which are both yeast inhibitors.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is another place that has a very large variety of syrups &amp; extracts to choose from including sizes from 1 oz. to 5 gallons.
http://www.naturesflavors.com/


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

Man, do they like the word organic to raise the price there or what???? What exactly does organic flavoring mean in the ingredients????


----------



## vcasey (Mar 6, 2011)

Wade said:


> Man, do they like the word organic to raise the price there or what???? What exactly does organic flavoring mean in the ingredients????



Well I guess the same as in other foods, in addition to the higher price. I have wanted to order from them but when I saw shipping to Florida will cost as much as the products I canceled the order.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2011)

Im just not sure organic flavoring means Peaches in this case?


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 20, 2011)

Will using the 3 gallon recipie give it enough flavor? I am going to start this maybe tomorrow. I have the vinters harvest peach and the reccomended vinters harvest yeast.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

Vintners Harvest Yeast??? Ive never seen this. The Peach is a little weak on flavor IMO even on the 3 gallon recipe.




I found that out 2 years ago. Many of the weaker fruits come out thin with the 3 gallon recipe and I can imagine it would like colored alcoholic water if you used the 5 gallon recipe! Maybe you might like it but I like my fruit wines strong on taste.


----------

